# Pferd CS-X Questions



## foche911 (Jan 9, 2019)

Pferd CS-X New 5/32 just arrived...I have Q's:

Can different size files be changed. like 3/16 files fit 5/32?

I run 3/8LP and .325 Standard and NK chains. 

From experienced owners CS-X what brand files seem work best in these?


----------

